

The New York Times Without Flash - dougmccune
http://dougmccune.com/blog/2010/01/28/the-new-york-times-without-flash/

======
albertsun
I wonder why OpenLaszlo isn't used more often. It lets you write projects in
their own specific language and then can compile them into Flash and DHTML.
Seems ideal for creating these kinds of interactives as you could serve one
version to mobile devices and another to Flash compatible/older browsers
without much extra work.

I've played around with it a bit and it seems quite powerful, but it doesn't
seem to be used in many places or well known at all.

